# From Me To Me



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

As the title says it is from me to me for Christmas my wife paid for part of it as well. Great little Art&Lutherie folk CW sounds fantastic plays beautifully and was in my opinion well worth the $. Sides and back are Wild Red Cherry the top is Cedar, it might cost more than an off shore el-cheepo but then it is made in Canada with real wood not plywood. I'm happy with it, I was looking fora smaller guitar and got what I wanted now if the picture will just show up. I could only get one to load so here's hoping.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Canadian guitars!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Ohhh, score!

Now if they only made a 12 string version...

Neil


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

These are fantastic guitars with great tone and playability. In the "real wood" acoustic guitar world these are considered an excellent bargain. Play it in good health. Congratulations.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations! I know you will enjoy this one, it's a beauty.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I LIKE it! Great choice over what else is out there. Enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> Ohhh, score!
> 
> Now if they only made a 12 string version...
> 
> Neil


Nice guitar. You will like the warmness of the Cedar top and it will just get better with age. I do have an Art & Lutherie 12 string that I customized and turned it into a 6 string. However it is a slightly larger body style but the woods used are similar.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Canadian made !! Congrats on a very nice looking guitar


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've played and admired these so many times in the shops, and never had the cash to cover it at the time.

They're a bit less than $500 with the electronics included like yours, right?

Congrads


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great guitars for the money and you have to like that they're made in Canada.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> I've played and admired these so many times in the shops, and never had the cash to cover it at the time.
> 
> They're a bit less than $500 with the electronics included like yours, right?
> 
> Congrads


I bought it a a little boutique guitar shop it was new and the only one he had been able to get in. the list was $469.00 plus tax he also had the custom fit case so with guitar, case and tax it came to $625.00 good guitar at a reasonable price.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah $469 sounds just about right. Same price the big shops charge, so good on you for working with a small business.


----------

